

Ask HN: Anyone suffering from Sciatica? (And how do you manage?) - zerr

Pain worsened significantly for me - but I have pains <i>only</i> when sitting. This is a real problem for me, since I&#x27;m a programmer. I wonder if there is anybody like me here on HN, and how do you get by?<p>EDIT:<p>Symptoms: For some time, I had only some pain in the both buttocks when sitting. Now, I have more severe pain in the both buttocks, plus a severe pain going down only through the left leg - again, when sitting.<p>I feel best when laying down on my stomach.
======
memracom
My sciatica went away when my health improved. Not saying this works for
everybody, but you really should get a hold of books by Dr. Joel Fuhrman and
Dr. Neal Barnard. Apply their learnings to your own lifestyle and get healthy.
That way, even if you still have sciatica, it is much more bearable because
you weigh less, and are much more comfortable in your body due to healing all
of your chronic nagging health problems.

And if your sciatica does end up being the kind that needs surgery to resolve,
you will do much better if you are 100% healthy and non-obese when you undergo
that surgery.

Even the standing desk is a lot easier to manage for a person who is healthy
and not obese. The above mentioned medical doctors are leading lights in a
movement to sift through the medical literature and apply what has been
learned to everyday living in a holistic way, taking all of the learnings into
account. They, and other doctors who are doing the same thing, can back up
every piece of advice that they give. In other words, they teach the science
of health not faddism and quackery.

------
kohanz
My father's sciatica pain was when standing, not sitting, but eventually it
was so severe that he had to get surgery to alleviate the pinched nerve.

Have you considered a standing desk?

~~~
zerr
Yes, I'm thinking about a standing desk. Although, I have fatigue/tiredness in
my knees when standing [for some time].

------
justintocci
Much abreviated story... I had pain down my right leg, needed a cane
eventually. Then i read the book "walk yourself well" by a physical therapist
and found a case like mine. She recommended a couple of odd leg lift type
things. I did them, felt nothing, didn't think it would help. Next day 80% of
the pain was gone. By the end of the week it was all gone. Call me if you want
and I'll describe them to you.

------
PaulHoule
Do you have an actual diagnosis or do you just think it is sciatica?

Describe your symptoms in more detail.

~~~
zerr
Right, I self-diagnosed myself after some research... But I plan to visit a
doctor in the near future. I updated the post with my symptoms.

~~~
PaulHoule
Go see a doc. There are many other conditions that can produce similar
symptoms, particularly problems with the hamstring tendons.

